# Barrel Trimmer Group Buy - CLOSED



## sbell111 (May 16, 2008)

6/10  I recieved an email this morning stating that the order has been shipped. 
_________________________________________________________________

The order was submitted, but...

They don't have enough trimmer heads in stock to satisfy the order.  They expect to have them in-stock within ten days.  My options were to only take what they had in stock or to allow them to delay shipping the order until they came in.  I chose to delay the order since the other alternative would be to arbitrarily deny some members from participating in the group buy and to increase per unit costs for the remaining members.

If any member of the group buy would rather cancel your individual order, let me know and I'll refund your payment.  I ordered extra anyway to have on hand and to force individual cost down, so a few people dropping out won't be a problem.

___________________________________________________________________

OK, I think I'm ready for this group buy. Let's see what happens...

I've created a spreadsheet to aid in the group buy. It can be downloaded at www.flipdrive.com. Sign in as user 'Groupbuy' with password 'turner' and click on 'My Drive'. The file name is 'Rizheng Group Buy'.

Once you have downloaded the file, all you will need to do is enter the quantity of each item you are purchasing in column D and add the appropriate international shipping surcharge (as discussed below) if you live outside of the US. The spreadsheet will calculate the exact amount that you owe.  You can email this spreadsheet to me at grouppenkits@gmail.com.  This is my spam-friendly email account.  It is *not* the email address that is tied to my paypal account.  I'll send you a paypal invoice once I receive your order.

If you do not want to be bothered with my spreadsheet, just list what you want and I'll calculate the amount that you owe.

The miscellaneous costs are as follows:


$0.30 + 3% for PayPal.
Shipping from me to you, $4.80.  It's possible that large orders may be slightly higher, but we can work any difference out when the items are ready to ship to you.
For shipping to Canada or Mexico, add $5.15 extra (E16 on the spreadsheet)
For shipping to any other country, add $7.15 extra (E16 on the spreadsheet)

These charges are all calculated by the spreadsheet, or I'll do it for you.

For those of you who are not using the spreadsheet, here are the items and prices:

RZ-PM006           3/4"Pen Mill Cutting head with 6 edges	$4.59
RZ-PM002           3/4"Pen Mill Cutting head with 4 edges	$3.59
RZ-PM011           Pilot shaft for 7mm tube	$1.65
RZ-PM012           Pilot shaft for 8mm tube	$2.11
RZ-PM013           Pilot shaft for 3/8" tube	$2.87
RZ-PM014           Pilot shaft for 10mm tube	$3.10
RZ-PM021           3/4" Cutting head with 4 edges and pilot for 7mm tube	$5.07
RZ-PM022           3/4" Cutting head with 4 edges and pilot for 8mm tube	$5.63
RZ-PM023           3/4" Cutting head with 4 edges and pilot for 3/8" tube	$6.39
RZ-PM024           3/4" Cutting head with 4 edges and pilot for 10mm tube	$6.58
RZ-PM043-4E        3/4" Cutting head with 4 edges and pilots for 7mm, 8mm, 3/8" and 10mm tube	$12.32
RZ-PM043-6E        3/4" Cutting head with 6 edges and pilots for 7mm, 8mm, 3/8" and 10mm tube	$13.44


The plan is to end this group buy next Saturday, May 24th.

NOTE:  In the last group buy, there were a few trimmer heads that did not have a properly tapped hole for the set screw.  In order to avoid a problem with this group buy, I am ordering a number of extra trimmer heads.  When the items arrive, I'll check to make sure that the holes are properly tapped before I send them out to you.  If we get any bad ones, I'll send the good ones to you and keep the bad ones for myself.  I'll work with Rizheng to get them replaced, but you won't have to worry about it.


----------



## massmans (May 16, 2008)

I would like two of the 6 edged cutter heads (rz-pm006).  Please let me know my total and an address for paypal.


----------



## sbell111 (May 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by massmans_
> 
> I would like two of the 6 edged cutter heads (rz-pm006).  Please let me know my total and an address for paypal.


Your total is $14.70.  I just sent you an invoice via paypal.

Thanks.


----------



## sbell111 (May 16, 2008)

Good news.

As a result of several emails back and forth with Rizheng, they've added the six-edge mill packaged with the four mill shafts to their website.  I'm adding it to the spreadsheet and the first post right now.


----------



## dachemist (May 17, 2008)

Hi Steve,

I tried to use your spreadsheet but recieved an error that the username and/or password was wrong.  Please put me down for the following:

1  RZ-PM006 3/4"Pen Mill Cutting head with 6 edges $4.59
2  RZ-PM002 3/4"Pen Mill Cutting head with 4 edges $3.59
1   RZ-PM043-4E 3/4" Cutting head with 4 edges and pilots for 7mm, 8mm, 3/8" and 10mm tube $12.32

Thanks.


----------



## 1JaredSchmidt (May 17, 2008)

I'll take:

1 - RZ-PM006 3/4"Pen Mill Cutting head with 6 edges $4.59
1 - RZ-PM011 Pilot shaft for 7mm tube $1.65

PM me the total. Thanks!


----------



## sbell111 (May 17, 2008)

In the last group buy, there were a few trimmer heads that did not have a properly tapped hole for the set screw. In order to avoid a problem with this group buy, I am ordering a number of extra trimmer heads. When the items arrive, I'll check to make sure that the holes are properly tapped before I send them out to you. If we get any bad ones, I'll send the good ones to you and keep the bad ones for myself. I'll work with Rizheng to get them replaced, but you won't have to worry about it.


----------



## mitchm (May 18, 2008)

Steve, spreadsheet sent.
Thanks


----------



## richstick1 (May 18, 2008)

Steve - do you know if these barrel trimmers fit the pilots from PSI?


----------



## roddesigner (May 18, 2008)

Steve I take 5  RZ-PM006 3/4"Pen Mill Cutting head with 6 edges $4.59
PM me total
John


----------



## sbell111 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Richstick_
> 
> Steve - do you know if these barrel trimmers fit the pilots from PSI?


I have no idea, but someone will probably pop in with an answer in a few minutes.


----------



## jcollazo (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sbell111_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



They do work with the PSI and Woodcrafts pilots.


----------



## wudwrkr (May 18, 2008)

Steve,
Do you offer a 1st Class postage option.  I was just wanting a couple of the 6 edge cutting heads and like to minimize the cost more if I could.

Thanks,


----------



## sbell111 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by wudwrkr_
> 
> Steve,
> Do you offer a 1st Class postage option.  I was just wanting a couple of the 6 edge cutting heads and like to minimize the cost more if I could.
> ...


I can ship them however you want.  Unfortunately, I can't quote you a cost for FCM.  Also, you would want to consider insurance and tracking.  I really don't want to be responsible if you don't get the package.


----------



## sbell111 (May 19, 2008)

Given the issues with the previous pen mill group buy, I am going to delay closing this one for an additional week, until the end of the month.  This will allow us a bit more time to see how Rizheng corrects the issue.  If anyone who has paid me doesn't wish to wait an additional week or no longer wants to participate in this group buy, let me know and I'll refund your payment.


----------



## Darley (May 19, 2008)

Steve do the cutting head come with an allen key? Thanks


----------



## sbell111 (May 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Darley_
> 
> Steve do the cutting head come with an allen key? Thanks


Yes.


----------



## sbell111 (May 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sbell111_
> Given the issues with the previous pen mill group buy, I am going to delay closing this one for an additional week, until the end of the month.  This will allow us a bit more time to see how Rizheng corrects the issue.  If anyone who has paid me doesn't wish to wait an additional week or no longer wants to participate in this group buy, let me know and I'll refund your payment.


I have been emailing with Rizheng regarding this issue; basically making sure that the problems with the mills from the last group buy would be settled before we go forward with this one.

I just received an email that stated that they sent Daniel a shipment of 70 replacement mills today.

Even though it looks like the problem is being promptly resolved, I still think we should hold off on closing this group buy to make sure that the new mills are good.


----------



## RichAldrich (May 19, 2008)

Steve:  I would like 3 of the 6 head....RZ PM-006.  Please PM with total.
Thanks Rich


----------



## 1JaredSchmidt (May 19, 2008)

Sent the money,Steve. Thanks for putting this on!


----------



## Darley (May 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sbell111_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks, PM send


----------



## Darley (May 19, 2008)

G'day Steve I would like 

2X RZ-PM006 3/4"Pen Mill Cutting head with 6 edges $4.59
2X RZ-PM043-4E 3/4" Cutting head with 4 edges and pilots for 7mm, 8mm, 3/8" and 10mm tube $12.32

Could you send me paypal invoice will pay tonight have tp go to work now, Thanks


----------



## 1JaredSchmidt (May 19, 2008)

Please add this to my order. I'll get the extra $$ to you.

RZ-PM043-6E 3/4" Cutting head with 6 edges and pilots for 7mm, 8mm, 3/8" and 10mm tube $13.44


----------



## 1JaredSchmidt (May 19, 2008)

My uncle needs that extra set. PM me the total extra. Thanks!


----------



## JohnU (May 20, 2008)

I would like (4) RZPM006 3/4" 6 edge cutting heads


----------



## RichAldrich (May 20, 2008)

Steve:

I received your PM with the total.  Do I Pay pal now or later?

Rich


----------



## sbell111 (May 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RichAldrich_
> Steve:
> 
> I received your PM with the total.  Do I Pay pal now or later?
> ...


It's better for me if you pay now.  That's one less thing for me to deal with later.

Send me a PM if you would like me to send you a paypal invoice.

Thanks.


----------



## turningnut (May 20, 2008)

Steve,

Please enter the following for me:

2) RZ-PM006 3/4"Pen Mill Cutting head with 6 edges $4.59
2) RZ-PM011 Pilot shaft for 7mm tube $1.65
2) RZ-PM013 Pilot shaft for 3/8" tube $2.87
2) RZ-PM014 Pilot shaft for 10mm tube $3.10

PM me with total...

Thanks,

Mike


----------



## Daniel (May 20, 2008)

Steve, i will let you know if the replacement heads are O.K. everyone else please keep in mind that up until now Rizheng has had nearly a flawless record of quality with the cutter heads and mills. I suspect something pretty drastic and identifiable happened in this case. I would also expect that it will be corrected. Waiting to see if this actually happens would be wise. I expect to receive the replacements by the end of this week.


----------



## Chasper (May 20, 2008)

I'm in for
  6 - RZ-PM006 6 edges @ $4.59 = $27.54 
  3 - RZ-PM002 4 edges @ $3.59 = $10.77
  Shipping = $4.80 or more
  PayPal = $1.60
  Total = $44.71

Send me the PayPal invoice with corrected totals if needed and I'll get it paid immediately.  Thanks for organizing this.


----------



## turningnut (May 20, 2008)

Steve,

Money sent, thanks for your time and effort in doing this group buy. I can't wait to get my new trimmers, the only one I have is on it's last legs (like me!!!) Not to mention what a savings it is.

Mike


----------



## 1JaredSchmidt (May 20, 2008)

Did you add that extra stuff on,Steve?[?][?]


----------



## sbell111 (May 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 1JaredSchmidt_
> 
> Did you add that extra stuff on,Steve?[?][?]


I did and I sent you an invoice for the balance ($13.84).


----------



## ronhampton (May 21, 2008)

steve,i would like to order(2)rzmpo43-6e@13.44,total26.88 if someone can tell me how to get the money to you.i have used paypal before,but it was always to a company. thanks in advance,ron


----------



## RichAldrich (May 21, 2008)

steve:  pay pal sent
thanks rich


----------



## sbell111 (May 22, 2008)

I just noticed that Rizheng is donating ten percent of sales to earthquake recover efforts.


----------



## loglugger (May 22, 2008)

I would like to get the following, PM the total and I will get it to you.

3 RZ-PM006 3/4"Pen Mill Cutting head with 6 edges $4.59
1 RZ-PM043-6E 3/4" Cutting head with 6 edges and pilots for 7mm, 8mm, 3/8" and 10mm tube $13.44


----------



## Timbo (May 22, 2008)

Steve - I tried to use the flipdrive, but got an error message.  

I'd like to order:
4 - RZ-PM006 3/4"Pen Mill Cutting head with 6 edges $4.59
          $18.36
Shipping   $4.80
            $.30
3%          $.70
------------------
          $24.16

Will send paypal after you email me info.  Thanks.


----------



## BruceA (May 22, 2008)

Steve, 
I would like to order the following:
Qty. 1 RZ-PM043 $ 13.44 6 Blade set
Qty. 1 RZ-PM006 $ 4.59 6 Blade cutter
Qty. 1 RZ-PM002 $ 3.59 4 Blade cutter

I will do Paypal.

Thanks!


----------



## jjensen (May 23, 2008)

Steve,
I would like to order the RZ1043-6E 3/4 " cutter with the pilots for all the tubes.
Thanks,
Jim Jensen


----------



## doddman70 (May 24, 2008)

Steve If it's not to late i would like to get in on this buy i'll take 

4 RZ-PM006 3/4"Pen Mill Cutting head with 6 edges $4.59   &
4 RZ-PM011 Pilot shaft for 7mm tube $1.65

Let me know your paypal info and i'll get it sent right out. Thanks for doing this[8D]


----------



## doddman70 (May 24, 2008)

Steve thanks again paypal sent


----------



## mbower (May 25, 2008)

Steve, I'll say the same thing:

If not too late, I'd like to order:

2 - RZ-PM043-4E 3/4" Cutting head with 4 edges and pilots for 7mm, 8mm, 3/8" and 10mm tube $12.32

and 

2 - RZ-PM002 3/4"Pen Mill Cutting head with 4 edges $3.59

Please PM if I'm in time and what the total is to Virginia.

Thanks for doing this.

Michael Bower


----------



## sbell111 (May 26, 2008)

There is still time.

We are holding open this group buy until the end of the month to ensure that the problems with the last one are resolved.


----------



## djz9 (May 26, 2008)

Steve, I will take this set, I think it cover all the sizes you are offering, please correct me if that is not right. Also would you send me the payment info and I will get it right out to you Thanks have a great weekend. Dave djz9@aol.com


----------



## djz9 (May 26, 2008)

Steve sorry I am stil aslepp the set is RZ-PM043-6E 3/4" Cutting head with 6 edges and pilots for 7mm, 8mm, 3/8" and 10mm tube $13.44 Dave


----------



## 1JaredSchmidt (May 27, 2008)

Steve,I never got the invoice,but I'll pay you now.


----------



## 1JaredSchmidt (May 27, 2008)

Steve,I hope you'll forgive me but another guy just told me he wanted one too,but he don't have internet. Would you add this on to my other order please. Thanks!

RZ-PM043-6E 3/4" Cutting head with 6 edges and pilots for 7mm, 8mm, 3/8" and 10mm tube $13.44


----------



## sbell111 (May 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 1JaredSchmidt_
> Steve,I hope you'll forgive me but another guy just told me he wanted one too,but he don't have internet. Would you add this on to my other order please. Thanks!
> 
> RZ-PM043-6E 3/4" Cutting head with 6 edges and pilots for 7mm, 8mm, 3/8" and 10mm tube $13.44


The total amount that you owe me for the additions is $27.69.

I sent the other invoice to the same account as you paid me from. If you email me the address that you want this one to go to, I'll send you a new invoice.

Thanks


----------



## 1JaredSchmidt (May 27, 2008)

I sent the addy. Thanks!


----------



## wudwrkr (May 29, 2008)

Steve,
Did you close this group buy?  I'd like to sneak in the following if its not too late:

2 - RZ-PM006 3/4"Pen Mill Cutting head with 6 edges $4.59
1 - RZ-PM043-6E 3/4" Cutting head with 6 edges and pilots for 7mm, 8mm, 3/8" and 10mm tube $13.44

I believe that totals to $23.60.  Let me know if I made it in and I'll send you payment right away.

Thanks,


----------



## sbell111 (May 29, 2008)

I'm not closing it until the end of the month (Saturday), so it's no problem getting you in.

Your total is actually $28.54.  

((4.59 x 2) + 13.44)=22.62
22.62 + 4.80 shipping + 1.12 paypal = 28.54


----------



## wudwrkr (May 29, 2008)

Oops! I must have not added the shipping in my spreadsheet. [:I] 

I'll get paypal to you within the hour.

Thanks.


----------



## jdoug5170 (May 31, 2008)

Please invoice me for:

5ea. RZ-PM002
1ea. RZ-PM013

Thank you
Doug


----------



## loglugger (Jun 2, 2008)

Steve, No problem, when they get here they get here. 
Thanks, and sorry for all of the truble this is causing you.


----------



## doddman70 (Jun 2, 2008)

No problem Steve!! thanks again or doing this


----------



## markgum (Jun 16, 2008)

Hi Steve;
 got the heads today.  Thanks for coordinating this.  Now to get to the shop and give them a try...


----------



## RichAldrich (Jun 16, 2008)

Steve:
Got mine today.  Thanks for coordinating.  you da man

rich


----------



## turningnut (Jun 16, 2008)

Steve,

Got my trimmers today, all in great order and working fine.

Thanks for your time on this group buy.

Mike


----------



## Timbo (Jun 16, 2008)

Mine arrived today.  Thanks.


----------



## loglugger (Jun 16, 2008)

Got mine today, Thank You for making this happen.
Bob


----------



## BruceA (Jun 16, 2008)

From one Tennessean to another - "You da man of the Minute!"
Received my set today, and appreciate your work to make this happen.  Thank you very much!
Bruce in TN.


----------



## wudwrkr (Jun 17, 2008)

Mine came in today too.  Thanks for coordinating this!


----------



## ronhampton (Jun 17, 2008)

mine came in yesterday,thanks a lot steveron


----------



## roddesigner (Jun 17, 2008)

Steve thanks again got mine yesterday
John


----------



## doddman70 (Jun 17, 2008)

Just got mine today  thanks again for doing this[8D]


----------



## keithkarl2007 (Jun 17, 2008)

would it be possible to get 2 six cutter heads each with the 4 pilots thanks


----------



## dachemist (Jun 18, 2008)

Received mine Monday, thanks for doing this.


----------



## Daniel (Jun 19, 2008)

Steve got mine day before yesterday. they look great. And in case anyone was wondering the six cutter heads can be sharpened by hand. rosum raggie.


----------



## rickstef (Jun 23, 2008)

Steve,

Thanks for the service, I got mine last Monday, just was able to get on here and thank you properly

Rick


----------



## Darley (Jun 23, 2008)

All fine at this end of the world got all my stuff Thanks you very much Steve for doing this, have a great day


----------

